# Memorial ride for fallen cyclist



## j-dogg (Oct 11, 2010)

Just playing the part of one of the snappers at the ride, coupled with the fact I am an advocate for cyclist's rights and safety. I actually drove 2 hours at the crack of dawn to make this.

Shot on my gripped Rebel with the Tamron 18-270, and all while riding this....can you say brass cajones?












Background info.....Kayoko "Kay" Ishizuka

Cliffnotes: Student at USF in Tampa is riding her bike home with lights and skidlid, gets hit and run by an SUV and dies at the scene, memorial ride on 10-10-10. The white bike is called a ghost bike, it is a dedication to a fallen cyclist who was killed while riding and a reminder to the soccer mom texting her bff Jill in her Yukon XL with 4 kids to stop killing us.
















This was a moving image, both figuratively and literally, forgot to turn on Vibration Control, but I did my best.


























Tijuana Flats afterward ftw. I killed three large iced teas because I was stupid and didn't hydrate the whole ride and rode 5 miles balls to the wall trying to find the group ride.






I used this opportunity knowing there would be an onslaught of Papparazzi to practice one of my favorite shots, Photographer and their Subject.

Bonus points to whoever can guess what gear this guy is shooting.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2010)

"Bonus points to whoever can guess what gear this guy is shooting"

Looks a lot like my Nikon D2x and SB-28DX flash...I can see that he has the metering pattern set to SPOT on the control on the front right side of the pentaprism...


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy ****.......spot the **** on. Check's in the mail :lmao:


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 24, 2010)

Update: They found the guy who hit her. $100,000 bond. :thumbup:

Deputies make arrest in hit-and-run fatality of USF researcher - St. Petersburg Times


----------

